# Scared to walk at graduation-please help



## astudent (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi-
I'll be graduating from college in May. I want to walk in the ceremony, but I am really nervous about it. I had a terrible time at my high school graduation which ended in a bad panic attack. I've grown a lot since high school and really want to walk with all of my friends from college. I guess the things that scare me the most are 1. having another panic attack or being really anxious during the ceremony, 2. not being able to leave during the ceremony (I have this weird phobia of getting sick and hate being in situations where I can't leave), and 3. walking across the stage in front of everyone. The ceremony is about 3 hours and I'm nervous the longer I sit there, the more anxious I will get.

Any advice would be much appreciated. Everyone wants me to walk but I don't want the last memory I have with everyone to be filled with anxiety or shame. 
Thank you very much for all of your help and sorry this was so long!

-Scared student


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

You want this. If you don't walk, you'll regret it forever. Dont be afraid of anything. You've earned this. just remember that. Do not let your fear get in the way. Go out on that stage and hold your head high, because you've accomplished something big.


----------



## guss (Feb 28, 2012)

Bro, just do it. In fact, the longer you sit there, the more your anxiety will subside. Believe me =)


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

When I graduated high school I was the very last student to walk across the stage out of 550 students. Just go there and enjoy the ceremony and think about things you enjoy and try not to think about your anxiety because that is when you will have a panic attack.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Look man, I had to get up because I received the award for most competent art class student and I was probably the worst in terms of drawing skills during the graduation.

Should have seen people faces lol.


----------



## astudent (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks all. I really appreciate your responses. Dannie, thank you for being so encouraging. I want to walk but I'm still really nervous. I hope I don't let the anxiety get the best of me. If you think of anything else that might help, I'd love to hear it. Thanks again all!


----------

